# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  نحوه استفاده    opengl در جاوا

## NIMA_1981

سلام دوستان 

میشه نحوه استفاده opengl دز جاوا بگید یا کتاب یا منبعی معرفی کنید 

با تشکر

----------


## persianshadow

کافیه از پروژه JOGL استفاده کنید.در گوگل سرچ کنید و به سادگی از قدرت OpenGL در جاوا بهره ببرید.

----------


## NIMA_1981

ببنید حطوری میتونم این حور شکلی بکشم با opengl

----------

